# It's my birthday and I'll buy if I want to! (SUPER HAUL!)



## retrofox (Jan 14, 2009)

Alright ladies, soooo I just turned 22 and what did I want for my birthday from myself? ummmm some MAC of course! So I bought from my local counter, online, ebay (2 items), and Sephora. Feel free to take a peak!










BBR Lipsticks:
B-Babe, Marquise D', All's Fair, Chignon, Blow Dry, What a Do!





Lipgloss: 
MAC BBR Lipglasses in: Peroxide, Quick Tease, Strawberry Blonde, Live & Dye, RedDevil, Magnetique (eBay buy)




MAC Dazzleglass in: Date Night (from eBay!)




Kat Von D Lightening Lipgloss: in Rocker, Stormy, Bam, Gunshine





Glitter!:
Reflects Very Pink, Reflects Purple Duo, Reflects Bronze





BBR Brushes: 
214, 226, 165





BBR Eyeshadows:
Flip, Top Knot, Pincurl, Femme Fi, 100, Strokes, Henna, Deep Shade





BBR MSF's:
Blonde, Brunette, Redhead





Dame Edna Goodies:
Lipglasses in: Hot Frost and Possum Nose Pink
High-Lighter Powder in: Spectacle!
Lipstick in: Gladiola (LOVE IT!)
Nail Lacquer: Varicose Violet





Kat Von D Metal Orchestra Palette (so pretty!)









Urban Decay Glitter Eyeliner in Catfight
Sephora Glitter Eyeliner in Blue
Too Faced Mood Swing Lip Gloss in Smurf-Berry Pink 

YAY! All done! Thanks for looking!


----------



## elongreach (Jan 14, 2009)

Very nice haul!  Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Edie (Jan 14, 2009)

So jealous. Good work in spoiling yourself. Your worth it! And awesome pics too..I just spent 5 minutes ogling.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 14, 2009)

Now thats the way to buy yourself a birthday gift!! Fabulous!!! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## ColorMeCrazy7 (Jan 14, 2009)

Now that I'm done drooling...!! Great haul!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 14, 2009)

Enjoy your new goodies


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 14, 2009)

Beautiful haul, have fun.


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 15, 2009)

Wooooooooooow


----------



## jdechant (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow!! What a great B-day Haul!! I got Gladiola in yesterday and I LOVE IT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First bright lipstick that I feel like I could pull off


----------



## n_c (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 15, 2009)

I love Kat Von D!! You should do an FOTD with her lipglosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy Belated Birthday!!


----------



## fahllenangel (Jan 16, 2009)

jealous! i was drooling for a bit.

great haul!


----------



## orkira (Jan 16, 2009)

Great Happy Birthday Haul!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 16, 2009)

holy buzzardpiss! thats an insane haul (insane in a good way). enjoy your goodies luv, and happy belated!!


ps. Kat Von D's palette = LOVE


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice haul and Happy b Day


----------



## shyste (Jan 16, 2009)

AWWWWWSOME Haul!  Happy Belated Birthday!  Enjoy!


----------



## fadedillusions (Jan 16, 2009)

which collection (blonde, brunette, redhead) are you liking better?
and how are the kat von d lipglosses? ive been eyeing those


----------



## jalisha (Jan 17, 2009)

holyy shh.. now that's what i call a haul.


----------



## mscasanova (Jan 21, 2009)

WOW im jealous


----------



## melliquor (Jan 21, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday!  Love the KVD stuff... i want it!!!


----------



## sweets4 (Mar 16, 2009)

you have the best hauls, amazing! 
you should add swatches of your products! i love seeing the swatches on everybody


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm doing the same for my birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL Happy Belated!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 17, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday! My birthday is coming up, March 31st and I'm going to be doing the same thing! haha 
Love the products. Enjoy!


----------



## glassy girl (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh nice!!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2009)

Great haul!! Enjoy! Hope you had a great birthday.


----------



## enigma (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow, it is bril! Happy Bday!


----------



## User49 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice haul! Enjoy your yummy new things! I like the smurf gloss stuff!


----------



## Rennah (Mar 18, 2009)

Whoooa, nice!


----------



## stacyadams (Mar 19, 2009)

wow you got some greattttt stufff!!!


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Mar 19, 2009)

Holy crap!  Good haul there darling!  I feel broke looking at your pictures lol...oh wait, no, thats gonna be me after sugarsweet tomorrow!!! Getting any sugarsweet after that haul?


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

woow, so jelaous!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 20, 2009)

holy moly! hope u had an awesome birthday


----------



## GirlieLoveMAC (Mar 21, 2009)

Great haul!!!


----------



## envyxo (Mar 23, 2009)

happy belated birthday!! i love the haulage.. you got some amazing stuff!


----------



## choosychick (Mar 25, 2009)

Whoa! Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## insomma (Mar 26, 2009)

OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So many beautiful products. I hope you enjoy it all!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh-Em-Gee!! That is one AWESOME haul! Enjoy it all!


----------



## timarose (Jun 1, 2009)

wow! looks like sooo much fun! im jealous


----------



## lushlady15 (Jun 1, 2009)

this is a fantastic haul! you've added a few things to my wishlist! happy birthday


----------



## jani04 (Jun 1, 2009)

Love the pic! Great haul


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW, im drooling lol GREAT haul and happy belated birthday, I want a birthday like yours lol


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 2, 2009)

amazing haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 happy birthday!


----------

